# Scabs on my dogs skin?



## ArkAngel

In the last week or so I have found about 3-4 areas on my 1 year old male that look like this, they are only around the sides of his face, closer tot he neck behind his muzzle, this one I found today under his neck and is by far the worst with a bunch of missing hair. The other, smaller areas I found seem to be healing as its more of a white colored scab now. He does scratch alot but its more behind his ears and there is nothing there

What causes this?


----------



## suzzyq01

Does he play with other dogs?

My husky gets scabs on his neck because he gets rough with other pups and i suppose sometimes all that wrestling and biting necks gives little puncture wounds. 

It could be an allergic reaction to food/treats/bones. My old lab used to break out in scabs because he was allergic to corn in food. They were oozy and gross though. 

What kind of food do you feed him?

Does he play in the woods? Maybe he is running into trees or branches while playing?


----------



## ArkAngel

He only really plays with our 2 year old Doby but Ive only found these as of recent. Occasionally at the dog park but he doesnt really wrestle, he just likes to play defense when other dogs are trying to fetch their toys lol

Hes been on the same food for probably 5-6 months now, Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck.

We take him for walks/runs at the park and he runs in the brush sometimes but nothing like wood.


----------



## suzzyq01

Well the skin doesn't look irritated to me, so my suggestion is to clean the scabs off and take a look at it. It kinda looks like one puncture wound (tooth? Tick?). Maybe your Dobe and GSD get rougher in play than you though. What is the location of the others?


----------



## LisaT

Are they in a position that he could have done this himself, with his own paws? That might be a consideration, as well as maybe ticks.


----------



## Freestep

My guess would be that a tick latched on there at some point.


----------



## gsd2007CA

that looks like a tick


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

I also think it looks like where a tick has been. Is he on any type of flea/tick preventative?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Doesn't look like ticks to me. Oh, and I know TICKS!

How about hot spots with this weather? Our dogs have alot of fur, and mine are even thicker/fluffier around the necks. They look like they are healing up...

Hot Spots and Skin Irritations in dogs



> _"The vet shaved the hair off his leg to make sure there was no wound or anything. So he has a severe infection in both legs. He is on antibiotics for 2 weeks to clear it up. He was also given an anti-inflamatory shot while we were there. I am assuming something to help with itching and pain. He takes 2 pills, 2 times a day until its gone."_
> _"A breeder recommended a solution of 1/4 c. Listerine (for antiseptic properties), 1/4 c. of Witch Hazel (for anti-itch properties), and 1 c. water to be mixed into a spray bottle. You spray the area and then sprinkle Vagisil Feminine powder (antifungal properties) over the affected area."_​
> _"Other people use Tinactin spray. They said it works really fast to dry out hot spots and stop the itching."_​
> _"Others swear by Medicated Gold Bond Powder to keep the spot dry."_​


http://www.puppy-training-at-home.com/dog-hot-spots.html


----------



## lisgje

Have you had a vet look at that yet? Might be a good idea to have that looked at to be sure exactly what the problem is.


----------



## ArkAngel

Thanks for the replys

We use Revolution for Fleas/Ticks, and feel around for them periodically.

I have not had a vet look at it yet, i thought it might be a tick but the loss of hair is what was throwing me off since its only this one spot. 

It is in a place that he can reach with his paw

Since its scabbed and not open, should I wait a day or two to see if it gets better before taking him to the vet?


----------

